# Fairy wings ideas?



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I've decided to be a fairy this year and I have the costume picked out (hoping to get it next month) but would love ideas for the wings, most of the wings I've found are smaller than I have pictured in my head. The dress I have picked out is below but will be an eggplant color instead of the red. The middle set of wings is the closest to the size I want that I have found so I was wondering what type of wire would you guys use to built the "frame" for wings? I'm thinking of covering it with a combination of fabric and lace. Also if I bought the premade wings has anyone tried taking the feathers off and using that frame?? Just trying to figure out the best way to get the look in my head.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

the wire depends really on what you are going to put on the wing and how you will wear them...lightweight medium size wings made with cellopaper or nylon pantie hose, you can use 16 and 18 guage wire fine...home depot has the wire you are looking for, go to where picture hangers are in the store.. on pinterest are many tutorials also for making them..........a nylon panty hose wing you can hand paint, then burn out, embellish with jewels or glitter or string. cosplayers make wings all the time too, search that, my daughter can knock out a pair of wings in two hours...lol........also search Renaissance costume fairies...tons of ideas there too. they do dark gothic fairies also.. heavier gauge wire, like 12 gauge is hard to work with, just a saying, i tried it once.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply screamqueen. Those are great tips.  I have worked with chain mail making jewelry and know that the different gauges affect how easy it is to work with the wire (or rings), I just wasn't sure which gauge wire would be best for wings.  I thought about digging around the house for old metal coat hangers but figured they would be too flexible/ not strong enough. I will definitely check out Home Depot. My sister knows someone who is really into cosplay so I will ask her opinion as well.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

coat hangers work too, really depends on what you are putting on that wire to hold up..my daughter used to make the stocking wings with coat hangers, she sold those at conventions..shes also made a huge set, like five feet tall out of cardboard and papermache for a cosplay if you go with the cellophane they are super light and you can paint them decorate in layers......go check the ren faire folks and look, i think they do the better ones myself...you wont have trouble finding tutorials. if you are going to do feathers and large, my daughter and i looked in to this once for something she wanted to do...i swear i think its way cheaper to just buy them..


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

I am thinking of doing fabric and or lace to cover the wings, I know the lace won't weigh much. I am waiting until I have the costume in hand before I buy the covering for the wings so I can match colors but figured I could start researching and buying supplies for the frame of the wings. I also thought about maybe twisting coat hangers together to make them stronger. I looked at maybe doing feathers but as you said it would be cheaper to buy a premade one with feathers and I haven't found one that I'm completely happy with which is why I'm thinking about making wings.


----------



## mindlesscreation88 (Feb 26, 2015)

I've worked as a fairy for well over a decade at faires. One of the things the gage truly effects is also your back brace( how easy it is to shape to you or make a down the bodice one brace) and whether your wings sag under their weight. Feather wings that you buy via ebay and such usually have a card stock core to them so it is possible to cut and kind reshape things as long as you buy some feathers to do patchwork for the ones you cut ^_^


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

mindlesscreation88 said:


> I've worked as a fairy for well over a decade at faires. One of the things the gage truly effects is also your back brace( how easy it is to shape to you or make a down the bodice one brace) and whether your wings sag under their weight. Feather wings that you buy via ebay and such usually have a card stock core to them so it is possible to cut and kind reshape things as long as you buy some feathers to do patchwork for the ones you cut ^_^


Thanks for the reply. I am thinking of covering the wings with fabric (maybe do a solid color then do a lace of contrasting color), however the only wings that have the shape I'm thinking of seem to have feathers. I know from working with chainmail jewelry that the gauge of the wire not only determines how much it can support but also how easy it is to shape into the shape I want. That is great information about the back brace! Thank you.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i just made a double set of two wings of cellophanes last nite and they are light as a feather...use 16 guage wire if you are going light wt, then re enforce the center ...or go to a 14 guage....12 guage is going to require some pliers.........for your black outfit, you could use chiffon also.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a different idea. Perhaps build a wire frame and use the clear plastic window shrink plastic to make something like this


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you both! I have pliers, two pairs in fact, for making the chainmail jewelry (I typically use 12 gauge for that but have used other gauges as well as armour strength steel which is hard on the hands!!!!). I had thought about reinforcing the centers and am planning on playing with it some. I hadn't thought of the cellophane/plastic idea, those wings are very neat, will definitely be checking the pricing on those supplies and what coupons I can find.


----------



## augustine (May 26, 2015)

All ideas are good and really scary. I like all concepts.


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. The manager at my local costume store was kind enough to give me a pair of wings for free (the first picture). With the help from my little helper I cannibalized them and made them more into something that fit the idea I had in my head.


----------

